# What 90's video game(s) did you most fancy?



## Solais (Jul 4, 2015)

I always played the Dungeon Keeper series and Warcraft 1&2, I'd rather play them again than a lot of the games nowadays. :nerd:


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

I LOVED Donkey Kong as a kid (the 90's version). And I _miss_ arcade games. Mortal Kombat, especially. And the racing games. AND old-school computer games like "One Must Fall", "Hocus Pocus" and "Jazz Jackrabbit". Ah, the 90's...

And I would take an old Nintendo with Super Mario Bros. or The Legend of Zelda over a Wii ANY day. Our Wii has pretty much languished since we got it (s.o. only bought it because it came in a bundle package with a TV his sister wanted). My old PS2 has gotten sooo much more play, it's not even funny.


----------



## StaleCheetos (Jul 8, 2015)

Streets of Rage series


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mortal Kombat
F-Zero
Mario Kart
Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Kitty Roller Rescue
Mario Kart
Mario Party


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

tea111red said:


> Mario Kart


YES to this as well!

And what was the knock-off to Mortal Kombat called? Was it Street Fighter?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

theloneleopard said:


> YES to this as well!
> 
> And what was the knock-off to Mortal Kombat called? Was it Street Fighter?


haha, yes. i played street fighter as well. i remember they had some movie of it, too. anyway, it wasn't as good as MK, i agree.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Starfox, Perfect Dark, 007 games, there's too many to name


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Super Metroid. I played that game way too much.

I still play 90s games on a regular basis. Better than anything current gen by a mile. I actually Just bought a brand new ps4 pad because my old psone just gave up after years of abuse.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember playing Super Mario 64 and Star Fox 64 a lot.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow Game Boy color
Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening dx game boy color
battle arena toshinden game boy color


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

On SNES Secret of Mana 1 and 2, Mario obviously, Yoshi's Island.

PSone FF7, the best of the series imo.

On PC Age of Empires 2 and Mythology, Fallout 2, Planescape Torment.


----------



## Fire In My Core (Jul 8, 2015)

I grew up with PS1 so I loved things like Tomb Raider, Abe's Odeysee, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, etc.

I also liked playing a bit of Silent Hill in the dark :surprise:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Starcraft, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 7, Secret of Evermore, and Top Gear are all ones that come to mind.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Goldeneye, Perfect Dark (i ****ing loved this game!, You could play the campaign multiplayer but have the other person play as enemies in the level which i never saw implemented in another game), StarCraft, Quake, Duke Nukem 3D, Mario Bros 3, Betrayal At Antara, Birthright: the Gorgons Alliance (i soaked so many hours into this game, and nobodys ever even heard of it), Red Alert, Worms and Call to Power.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Resident Evil 2 is one game I loved from the 90s. One of my all time faves actually. Tons more, just too many to list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Doom,quake,duke3d,thief,silent hill,hl


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokemon Yellow. I loved playing that game, despite the fact I had no idea what I was doing at the time. Some other 90's favorites include Crash Bandicoot 2 and all the Rugrats games on the PS1, good times.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> Captain Tsubasa  im not a very enthusiastic gamer btw


They ruined the anatomy of the original, what happened to this?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

tea111red said:


> Sonic The Hedgehog


This pleases me. I love Sonic the Hedgehog, specifically Sonic 3 & Knuckles. Goshhh that game is amazing. So is Sonic 2. Addictive, fast paced, perfect controls, usable physics, non-linear levels, catchy tunes. Sonic 2 and Sonic 3 & Knuckles are definitely my favourites from the 90s. The original one.. not so much. That one's kind of meh.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


> On SNES Secret of Mana 1 and 2, Mario obviously, Yoshi's Island
> 
> PSone FF7, the best of the series imo
> 
> On PC Age of Empires 2 and Mythology, Fallout 2, Planescape Torment


I played Yoshi's Island on Game Boy Advance and got 100%. I think it is the best Mario game ever, and blows Super Mario World out of the water. The textures, hand drawn graphics and gameplay were ahead of their time and super-underrated. SMWorld 1 gets all the credit and is just completely generic and boring.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

theloneleopard said:


> I LOVED Donkey Kong as a kid (the 90's version). And I _miss_ arcade games. Mortal Kombat, especially. And the racing games. AND old-school computer games like "One Must Fall", "Hocus Pocus" and "Jazz Jackrabbit". Ah, the 90's...
> 
> And I would take an old Nintendo with Super Mario Bros. or The Legend of Zelda over a Wii ANY day. Our Wii has pretty much languished since we got it (s.o. only bought it because it came in a bundle package with a TV his sister wanted). My old PS2 has gotten sooo much more play, it's not even funny.


Yea I beat Zelda 1 and 2 for NES and never beat SMBros. cause of limited lives. I did beat the Lost Levels about 4 times because you could save after every level.

The sense of wonder amazement and magic when you first saw Super Mario Bros. and Legend of Zelda for NES was really never equaled in the history of gaming. I think GTA3 was also a milestone as far as open-ended gaming and the scope of what you could do in a video game though.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Fire In My Core said:


> I grew up with PS1 so I loved things like Tomb Raider, Abe's Odeysee, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, etc.
> 
> I also liked playing a bit of Silent Hill in the dark :surprise:


Yea I beat all 4 Tomb Raiders 100% like collected all the boxes. and got 100% on Crash Bandicoot 2 and 3 with all platinum relics and Crash Team racing all platinums.

Tomb Raider 1 but really the first 4 were incredible groundbreaking adventure games. PS1 was only a 32-bit machine and Lara walked and ran awkwardly, and you fell off ledges to your death constantly, but those games were TRUE adventure games and true Tomb Raider games. just so creative, finding secrets, getting lost, pulling levers and timed puzzles where you got crushed if you messed up.

Tomb Raider now last I checked was Lara shooting a bow and arrow at deer in a forest.

Crash Bandicoot 1-3 were all great in their own way. Changed 3-D platforming games. finding all gems and having to re-trace your steps through older levels to get green yellow etc. gems was confusing as hell but so rewarding when you finally figured them out. All stages were so great in those first 3 games. Scrolling 3-D levels, Bonus levels where you had to collect every box to get them gem etc

And the first Silent Hill is the scariest game EVER MADE. Resident Evil 1 I think was the BEST survival horror game, but Silent Hill 1, if you beat the game, was shocking how disturbing it was. Occult themes, sick monsters.

Bottom line, after the year 2000, the greatness in games died down a ton. After 2003 it was almost dead, and by 2006, that was the end, handhelds were better than consoles


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

So many on SNES. Killer Instinct is hands down best fighting game on that system, once you play it the other games look silly and slow.
FF2 and 3 (4 and 6 in Japan, yes confusing) had great characters and plot, big worlds to explore.
Bubsy The Cat, huge levels, challenging, funny
Final Fight, Zelda, Gradius 3 (evil, evil game)

On PS1 I fell in love with a game called Star Ocean 2 (which got remade for the PSP), super addictive action RPG game where you craft your own equipment and have these arcade style fast paced battles.
Chrono Chross was amazing, the music, the cut scenes, the graphics, everything.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> Resident Evil 2 is one game I loved from the 90s. One of my all time faves actually. Tons more, just too many to list.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I loved Resident Evil 2 at the time, but I just recently went back and beat Res Evil 1 and it is simply a better game than RE2.

RE1 was graphically inferior but you were just in confined corriders avoiding zombies and it took SERIOUS planning to beat. Which zombies to avoid, saving ammo, using strategy.

RE2, looking back, was too much action and too easy and you never ran out of ammo. I think it was a dumbed down version of RE1 and not as scary.

I can't recommend RE1 enough. I am playing Code Veronica now, which is excellent, but RE1 is the best survival horror game ever


----------



## Fire In My Core (Jul 8, 2015)

Below Average Drone said:


> Yea I beat all 4 Tomb Raiders 100% like collected all the boxes. and got 100% on Crash Bandicoot 2 and 3 with all platinum relics and Crash Team racing all platinums.
> 
> Tomb Raider 1 but really the first 4 were incredible groundbreaking adventure games. PS1 was only a 32-bit machine and Lara walked and ran awkwardly, and you fell off ledges to your death constantly, but those games were TRUE adventure games and true Tomb Raider games. just so creative, finding secrets, getting lost, pulling levers and timed puzzles where you got crushed if you messed up.
> 
> ...


Glad to meet another Tomb Raider fan :grin2: I agree, the classics were the best. I couldn't get into Tomb Raider 4 unfortunately because I got bored of it all being set in Egypt. My favourite by far is TR3. I remember getting it for Christmas in '98, and trecking into the jungle. The levels are massive! The only level I found irritating was Lud's Gate, Ha!

For me, the difference between Resident Evil and Silent Hill was that RE made me jump, whereas SH was just a creepy, twisted atomsphere throughout the whole game. I loved going into the abandoned school and expecting to see a monster on the other side of a door, only to find a deadly silence and darkness instead. You just never knew what to expect. I have some nice memories from Silent Hill.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Below Average Drone said:


> I loved Resident Evil 2 at the time, but I just recently went back and beat Res Evil 1 and it is simply a better game than RE2.
> 
> RE1 was graphically inferior but you were just in confined corriders avoiding zombies and it took SERIOUS planning to beat. Which zombies to avoid, saving ammo, using strategy.
> 
> ...


The original Resident Evil is slower paced and just not as enjoyable as the 2nd to me. From the gameplay, the graphics and environment, the story, its cutscenes, etc, Resident Evil 2 took the good formula from the first, fine tuned it, added to it, and created a masterpiece!

As for RE2 being dumbed down, idk, definitely more user friendly than the first though. Which I find that as a good thing for a game. I also find the action to be just right for RE2, its perfect in fact. Can't see the game having less action, hmmmm....yeah lol I don't even want to put that thought in my head. It was RE3 is the one that really pumped the action up.

But hey everyone has their fave. Some love 1, some love 2, some hold part 4 as the best in the series.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Rex87 said:


> The original Resident Evil is slower paced and just not as enjoyable as the 2nd to me. From the gameplay, the graphics and environment, the story, its cutscenes, etc, Resident Evil 2 took the good formula from the first, fine tuned it, added to it, and created a masterpiece!
> 
> As for RE2 being dumbed down, idk, definitely more user friendly than the first though. Which I find that as a good thing for a game. I also find the action to be just right for RE2, its perfect in fact. Can't see the game having less action, hmmmm....yeah lol I don't even want to put that thought in my head. It was RE3 is the one that really pumped the action up.
> 
> ...


RE2 was awesome. One of my favorite thing was the gun parts you found here and there to make some guns more powerful. Too bad they never added a kind of crafting system like in Dead Space 3.

I love RE 1,2,3 and the Remake, but i hate pretty much every other RE game.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I love RE 1,2,3 and the Remake, but i hate pretty much every other RE game.


Me too. RE4 is pretty good too. I haven't played past 4 though, probably never will, I heard they are not really that good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> Me too. RE4 is pretty good too. I haven't played past 4 though, probably never will, I heard they are not really that good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


5 is ok if you have someone to play with in co op, but the atmosphere isn't up to par. I think RE1 had the best atmosphere, claustrophobic and isolated, and the gameplay was more directed at survival than action. I thought RE4 did a great job at reinventing the series too, the lost village in Europe with inbred psychos setting was cool, and Mercenaries mode was fun too.


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

Rex87 said:


> Me too. RE4 is pretty good too. I haven't played past 4 though, probably never will, I heard they are not really that good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I recently played RE 6 and trust me: It's horrible.

The first three games in the series are simply the best because of the creepy environment/atmosphere/enemies. RE 6 is just another third-person shooter and not scary in the slightest. Not to mention the fact that the QTEs are totally frustrating:bat


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> The original Resident Evil is slower paced and just not as enjoyable as the 2nd to me. From the gameplay, the graphics and environment, the story, its cutscenes, etc, Resident Evil 2 took the good formula from the first, fine tuned it, added to it, and created a masterpiece!
> 
> As for RE2 being dumbed down, idk, definitely more user friendly than the first though. Which I find that as a good thing for a game. I also find the action to be just right for RE2, its perfect in fact. Can't see the game having less action, hmmmm....yeah lol I don't even want to put that thought in my head. It was RE3 is the one that really pumped the action up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like the devilsblood posted, the first resident evil unlike RE2, was a TRUE survival horror game. That was about surviving while conserving ammo and health to DESPERATELY make it through alive. RE1 the second playthrough with Chris which was much harder, I beat the game with almost no health or ammo left, and if i had not been super-careful to avoid certain zombies strategically, I would have not beat it.

RE2 is just not scary tense or has the atmosphere RE1 had, despite the shiny new cutscenes. I also was NEVER challenged or forced to use much strategy in RE2 and I never came CLOSE to running out of ammo. That is not survival horror, if you are given 9 billion health packs and 50 million handgun bullets. RE1 you had to MASTER blowing off zombies heads with a shotgun to survive and this is not as easy as it looks when you are in tight corriders with multiple zombies. RE2 you could get through both characters without strategy or even many scares and more importantly no difficulty

Resident Evil 1 and Dino Crisis 1 to me were true survival horror games. Silent Hill 1 is the scariest game ever made.

But I think the gaming community loves to say "RE2 is the best in the series" the same way they say Super Mario 64 was the greatest platformer, or Super Metroid or Castlevania Symphony of the Night were all all-time greats. I disagree and I liked the first Metroid and the first 3 Castlevanias much better. I don't think Super Mario 64 was a great game at all. And I am a die-hard Mario fan.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah see with the 2 of you saying that, it just reiterates the fact that I should stay away from RE 5 and 6. If I want to blast away zombies from a Capcom game these days I just turn to Dead Rising. Can't wait to play DR3, Xbox One/PS4 needs to come down on the price first though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Fire In My Core said:


> Glad to meet another Tomb Raider fan :grin2: I agree, the classics were the best. I couldn't get into Tomb Raider 4 unfortunately because I got bored of it all being set in Egypt. My favourite by far is TR3. I remember getting it for Christmas in '98, and trecking into the jungle. The levels are massive! The only level I found irritating was Lud's Gate, Ha!
> 
> For me, the difference between Resident Evil and Silent Hill was that RE made me jump, whereas SH was just a creepy, twisted atomsphere throughout the whole game. I loved going into the abandoned school and expecting to see a monster on the other side of a door, only to find a deadly silence and darkness instead. You just never knew what to expect. I have some nice memories from Silent Hill.


Yes Tomb Raider 3 was my favorite too. It got terrible reviews. But it really was disjointed in some ways, like there were parts that with a strategy guide and message boards, it could still take you over an hour to know where the hell to go. I remember I got all secrets in that game which were I guess around 80 and I remember one part I had to solve about 4 different difficult puzzles with gems or something including finding all the secrets, and it was BRUTAL.
I would spend close to an hour on that level balancing on beams without saving and then die over and over and then FINALLY beat it.

It was the hardest Tomb Raider and like I said I think the best, and it also was freaking impossible to know what to do or where to go.

Yea Silent Hill 1 was just a nightmare like psychological torture. While it was a great game, without RE1 it wouldn't have even existed as that started the survival horror franchise


----------



## Fire In My Core (Jul 8, 2015)

Below Average Drone said:


> Yes Tomb Raider 3 was my favorite too. It got terrible reviews. But it really was disjointed in some ways, like there were parts that with a strategy guide and message boards, it could still take you over an hour to know where the hell to go. I remember I got all secrets in that game which were I guess around 80 and I remember one part I had to solve about 4 different difficult puzzles with gems or something including finding all the secrets, and it was BRUTAL.
> I would spend close to an hour on that level balancing on beams without saving and then die over and over and then FINALLY beat it.
> 
> It was the hardest Tomb Raider and like I said I think the best, and it also was freaking impossible to know what to do or where to go.
> ...


I watched a Core Design video ages ago, and they said that fans were crying out for bigger, less linear levels, so they were shocked by the negative reviews.

Kudos to you for getting all secrets in that game. I've completed the game numerous times, but I've never managed to get all secrets. Another level I found really difficult was Lost City of Tinnos in Antartica. That was a beast of a level.

Yeah I agree about Resident Evil. I used to play it with my brother and had some great times on there. I think I've played the third and fourth. If my memory serves me, I played as a character called Jill on one of them and Claire (Redfield?) on another.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Below Average Drone said:


> Like the devilsblood posted, the first resident evil unlike RE2, was a TRUE survival horror game. That was about surviving while conserving ammo and health to DESPERATELY make it through alive. RE1 the second playthrough with Chris which was much harder, I beat the game with almost no health or ammo left, and if i had not been super-careful to avoid certain zombies strategically, I would have not beat it.
> 
> RE2 is just not scary tense or has the atmosphere RE1 had, despite the shiny new cutscenes. I also was NEVER challenged or forced to use much strategy in RE2 and I never came CLOSE to running out of ammo. That is not survival horror, if you are given 9 billion health packs and 50 million handgun bullets. RE1 you had to MASTER blowing off zombies heads with a shotgun to survive and this is not as easy as it looks when you are in tight corriders with multiple zombies. RE2 you could get through both characters without strategy or even many scares and more importantly no difficulty
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you wrote. I just found RE2 to be way more enjoyable. I mean I know exactly where you are coming from. Don't get me wrong RE 1 and the remake are great games. But trial and error, running all over the mansion looking for whatever, not knowing what to do next,etc is really not my idea of fun though. I know it can be rewarding to say "oh yeah I got it now!", but again that's not all that fun to me.

Oh and yeah I agree with you,the Silent Hill series is scarier than Resident Evils. Mario 3 is my favorite Mario game. Lastly 2 of my favorite platformers are the first Crash and Sonic Adventure. Mario 64 is far from a fave, good game though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Super Streetfighter II
Duke Nukem 3D
Quake (Team Fortress)
Half-Life (Counter-Strike)


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sonic 2 was my first ever game. Also remember playing a hell of a lot of N64 games like Mario Kart 64, Super Mario 64, Goldeneye and some others. Oh and there's Pokemon of course.


----------



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

Streets of Rage, I played that almost everyday. Oh, and Sonic the Hedgehog 1 to 3 because it was just fun to me (especially when it came to collecting the chaos emeralds).


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Mortal Kombat II
Ape Escape
Tomb Raider
Crash Bandicoot
on SNES: Duck Hunt, Super Mario, Zelda


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

King's Quest
Warcraft I
Hugo's House of Horrors
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Final Fantasy VII
Secret of Mana


----------



## parabolic (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking for someone to practise conversation with no pressure and no expectations of achieving anything . Just experimenting


----------



## parabolic (Jul 10, 2015)

Mmm


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Fire In My Core said:


> Kudos to you for getting all secrets in that game. I've completed the game numerous times, but I've never managed to get all secrets. Another level I found really difficult was Lost City of Tinnos in Antartica. That was a beast of a level.
> 
> Yeah I agree about Resident Evil. I used to play it with my brother and had some great times on there. I think I've played the third and fourth. If my memory serves me, I played as a character called Jill on one of them and Claire (Redfield?) on another.


One thing about Tomb Raider 3, it is one of the rare games that is completely open-ended, like not linear AT ALL. Even Grand Theft Auto 3, etc. are actually not that open-ended because the missions must be done in a set way or path usually.

Tomb Raider 2 was a disaster and was all action and no real puzzle solving. I thought it was terrible. Tomb Raider 1 I think still has to get the crown as best TR game, as great as TR3 was, very confusing and hard to get lost. in TR1, they just EXPERTLY hid secrets and you had to plan jumps across chasms and expertly made traps/spikes/puzzles. But I did have more fun with TR3

Tomb Raider's team, Eidos or whatever, had a similar problem as Volition the team that made the first red faction games... After making brilliant games, everyone put pressure on them to make EASILY ACCESSIBLE games that ended up sucking. Tomb Raider Legend and Anniversary/Chronicles were all terrible. Red Faction 3 and 4 were also terrible.

Money always becomes an issue so basically those original teams who made the first 3 or 4 Tomb Raiders and the first 2 Red Factions like as they were making them, knew on some level they were re-creating a genre. Same thing with the first 2 Syphon Filter games. They were very small original teams. But it doesn't matter how great you are at making games or even changing the landscape of GAMING as you are making a game or two, if those companies need to appeal to 6 year old gamers as well as 50 year old gamers and are forced to say "screw hardcore gamers" then they have no other choice but to sell out, not try and put out a bad lazy product, if it makes them money short-term.

While the original genius teams were 5-10 members for the ingenious games, you now have teams of hundreds who are mostly focused on cutscenes and graphics/lighting/dialogue. I don't want to play a movie I want to play a video game. And the budget for games is through the roof. The budget all goes into making a shiny 
new graphically brilliant game with no thought or money put into gamepplay and originality

I recommend RE1, Code Veronica next and then RE2 if you are bored of those. RE1 and Code Veronica you need to leanr how to kill zombies with a knife or shotgun to the head so it really is about strategy.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> I agree with most of what you wrote. I just found RE2 to be way more enjoyable. I mean I know exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> Oh and yeah I agree with you,the Silent Hill series is scarier than Resident Evils. Mario 3 is my favorite Mario game. Lastly 2 of my favorite platformers are the first Crash
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well the most played genres for me were racing games, 2-D platformers, 3-D platformers, first person shooters and third person shooters, then after that adventure games and survival horror. I have played very little survival horror

But true in many ways Resident Evil 2 is a funner game to get through, but if you play through Resident Evil 1, which I had never done, it really plays with your head. If you can sit and read the journals of the prisoners, the puzzles, just all those little things were done better in RE1. Also dying a lot and having to literally VERY CAREFULLY plan what items to hold and what to drop. I would sometimes sit for 5-10 minutes just thinking how the hell do I get past this next part. No survival horror game ever made me do that before. All the backtracking and tedious item collecting in that first game is worth it. Silent Hill as scary as it was, was not a GREAT GAME as far as items and puzzles. Just was terrifying

I just beat the first Crash a few months ago, it was excellent but has not aged very well. The second crash I think was the best. Crash 3 was very hard to get all platinums. It was the most involved Crash game.

Super Mario 3 was a great game i just don't like how short so many of the levels were. Like some levels were 45 seconds. Yoshi's Island was a great Mario game, The Lost Levels, and New Super Mario Bros. for DS to ME was a great game


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

EarthBound! And of course, Pokemon Yellow and Blue.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

theloneleopard said:


> YES to this as well!
> 
> And what was the knock-off to Mortal Kombat called? Was it Street Fighter?


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Street Fighter came waaay before Mortal Kombat...and is much better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spyro the Dragon 1, 2 (3 came out in the 2000s so guess not that one)
Crash Bandicoot
Tomb Raider 1 + 2
Ape Escape
Croc Legend of Gobbos
Pokemon Red, Gold
Final Fantasy VII
Medievil
Tekken 3

I didn't play all these games in the 90's some I played in the 2000s. ALL THE 3D PLATFORMERS in the 90s.

Ape Escape is probably the best platform game ever. I know Spyro is my third parent, but still. I still speedrun Spyro 1 though.

I used to play the demo of Tombi a lot but never actually owned the full game :< I'm sad because if I play it now I won't enjoy it the same way I would have done playing it all back then. That and hard copies of the game are really expensive now.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Final Fantasy was my obsession up to and including FF12, but 6 & 7 were my favourites.

And Pokemon Blue. And Tekken 3.

A lot of games actually.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> .
> 
> I used to play the demo of Tombi a lot but never actually owned the full game :< I'm sad because if I play it now I won't enjoy it the same way I would have done playing it all back then. .


Happens to me all the time. I never did the first Metal Gear back in the day, it probably wouldn't be the same now. Sucks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Solais said:


> I always played the Dungeon Keeper series


I played this series for the first time a few years ago. I added it to my list of favorite games very fast. It's fun to be a villain for a change >



mjkittredge said:


> Gradius 3 (evil, evil game)


One of my favorite Shmup(great soundtrack). I borrowed it from a friend when i was young since he didn't really like it and i ended up trading Earthworm Jim for it. I can finish it on hard with one life usually.

I always take lasers, the options that roll around you and the small ship. I've never even really tried any other settings lol.

Konami sure knew how to make games before they became metal gear milking puppets.



Kind Of said:


> Warcraft I


Warcraft 1&2 were such good games. Back when Blizzard was a proper gaming company.
I spent countless hours at my brother's college apartment just playing WC2(and Diablo 1) 

Good times.



Below Average Drone said:


> Yea I beat Zelda 1 and 2 for NES


Not many people liked Zelda 2. It was a very good and underrated Zelda game though. Hard as heck.

It will always have a special place in my heart since i finished it often with my brother. We took turns getting through the hard parts.

One of my favorite Zelda game by far.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Medievil


Sad that we probably won't ever see a remake or sequel.



AngelClare said:


> Duke Nukem 3D


Duke 3d was insanely good. If it wasn't for all the modding i would like it more than Doom. I loved just lying traps with laser trip bombs and wait for pig cops to run in them 



meepie said:


> Mortal Kombat II
> 
> on SNES: Duck Hunt, Super Mario, Zelda


MK 2 will always be my favorite in the series, even if i loved MK9 almost as much. You can't beat the memories of playing against friends and trashing them with shang tsung.

And Duck Hunt is on Nes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sad that we probably won't ever see a remake or sequel.


Well they made a reboot of Medievil on the PSP a few years back but I didn't play it, and somehow the gargoyles look worse in the remake.

oh and there was Medievil 2 that came out shortly after the first game (unless you mean another sequel after that.) One of my lecturers at university worked on that game as a character artist.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well they made a reboot of Medievil on the PSP a few years back but I didn't play it, and somehow the gargoyles look worse in the remake.
> 
> oh and there was Medievil 2 that came out shortly after the first game (unless you mean another sequel after that.) One of my lecturers at university worked on that game as a character artist.


Yeah i meant a proper sequel in the series. The idea was original and with today's graphic it could look really nice.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

007 Goldeneye
Wave Race 64
Diddy Kong Racing
Mortal Kombat series
Tekken 3
Pokemon series
Fighters Destiny


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Spyro the Dragon 1, 2 (3 came out in the 2000s so guess not that one)
> Crash Bandicoot
> Tomb Raider 1 + 2
> Ape Escape
> ...


I am sorry to disagree but last month I tried Ape Escape AGAIN and it is very gimmicky and extremely overrated game. Remember, at the time, the dual shock controller was just introduced and it was trying to make use of the dual shock to swing the analog to catch monkeys. Very frustrating and annoying controls.

As far as platformers, it is not even close to the best.

I would recommend Crash Bandicoot 1-3 all with TONS of replay value. (get all gems and 100%) Tomb Raider 1-4 (get all secrets)
Actually Tomb Raider 2 was way too action-heavy and didn't like it too much) Klonoa for PS1 SUPER underrated platformer. Rayman 2 for PS/PS2/Dreamcast/N64, BEST PLATFORMER EVER. Prince of Persia for PS2 if you like platformer/adventure games. Rayman 3 was also an excellent game for PS2. Spyro was cool but not a deep game and not adult.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah i meant a proper sequel in the series. The idea was original and with today's graphic it could look really nice.


About Zelda 2, it was a great game. I could not stand Zelda for SNES. I played the port on GBA and it just is incredibly overrated. Easy/boring

Zelda 1 was just a leap forward for gaming. But Zelda 2 was very underrated and had an RPG feel to it. In many ways, I like Zelda 2 better than 1. But of course Zelda 1 is a better game. I think Zelda 1 did almost as much for gaming back then as the first Super Mario Bros did


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Below Average Drone said:


> I am sorry to disagree but last month I tried Ape Escape AGAIN and it is very gimmicky and extremely overrated game. Remember, at the time, the dual shock controller was just introduced and it was trying to make use of the dual shock to swing the analog to catch monkeys. Very frustrating and annoying controls.
> 
> As far as platformers, it is not even close to the best.
> 
> ...


Nah I think the concept was just brilliant, you had time travel, and a zany story, and all the different gadgets as well. It was much more interesting than a lot of the others that while fun kept doing the same things repeatedly. The controls are a bit awkward but it didn't take me long to get used to them.

Tomb Raider is only referred to sometimes as a platform game. Not sure it can really count.

Also I meant to say best 3D platform game as well.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Legend of Zelda
Super Mario 64
Starfox
Goldeneye 
Mario Kart...Banjo Kaz- anything for the N64 really.

Starcraft
Pokemon


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Super mario
DDR but I was rubbish at it
Tekken 
Japanese drift game can't remember the name but it was fun


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Thief: The Dark Project
Thief 2: The Metal Age

along with others mentioned several times in this thread like Zelda OOT, Mario Bros, Perfect Dark, ect.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah I think the concept was just brilliant, you had time travel, and a zany story, and all the different gadgets as well. It was much more interesting than a lot of the others that while fun kept doing the same things repeatedly. The controls are a bit awkward but it didn't take me long to get used to them.
> 
> Tomb Raider is only referred to sometimes as a platform game. Not sure it can really count.
> 
> Also I meant to say best 3D platform game as well.


Well I got to the final level of Ape Escape about 15 years ago, so I have played the game. I wanted to try to go back and get all the monkeys... it is just tedious and boring....It is at least somewhat overrated.

Rayman 2, Rayman 3, Klonoa for PS1 and Crash 1-3 are all better platformers sorry but it isn't even close. Ape Escape itself is not a true 3-D platformer. It is a unique game that is unlike any other game, you are constantly swinging your net around with the controller for any function. but whatever you classify it as, it is nowhere near the best 3-D platformer, even discounting Tomb Raider games which are adventure/puzzle/action platformers. Metroid Prime 1 and 2 and Prince of Persia Sands of Time are not exactly platformers but those are way better games as well


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Below Average Drone said:


> Well I got to the final level of Ape Escape about 15 years ago, so I have played the game. I wanted to try to go back and get all the monkeys... it is just tedious and boring....It is at least somewhat overrated.
> 
> Rayman 2, Rayman 3, Klonoa for PS1 and Crash 1-3 are all better platformers sorry but it isn't even close. Ape Escape itself is not a true 3-D platformer. It is a unique game that is unlike any other game, you are constantly swinging your net around with the controller for any function. but whatever you classify it as, it is nowhere near the best 3-D platformer, even discounting Tomb Raider games which are adventure/puzzle/action platformers. Metroid Prime 1 and 2 and Prince of Persia Sands of Time are not exactly platformers but those are way better games as well


We'll have to agree to disagree. I appreciate when developers try to be innovative I guess.

It's considered a platformer by most people, and is listed as such on wikipedia where as Tomb Raider isn't.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree. I appreciate when developers try to be innovative I guess.
> 
> It's considered a platformer by most people, and is listed as such on wikipedia where as Tomb Raider isn't.


Sorry if I was rude, I am not saying it is a bad game...

I remember rowing the boat and catching monkeys had to be done by spinning the analog stick, which to me seemed very gimmicky. The controls were not that great due to being forced to use and spin the analog sticks, which was not very effective. I think Playstation at the time was trying to push the new Dual shock controller and it's function. They tried to do something similar with Metal Gear Solid the same year, in that game, you were instructed to put the controller down and it would vibrate. MGS for PS1 was a great game but still

All I can say is, Rayman 2 or the Crash games as well as are to me much more brilliant games in all areas: creativity, depth, massive world's/levels, imagination, replay value, length, difficulty and originality, and I recommend trying them again to get 1000 lums or all platinum relics and 100%. Klonoa for PS1 is also extremely underrated and Rayman 3 is also excellent if you can find those games.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> Super mario
> DDR but I was rubbish at it
> Tekken
> Japanese drift game can't remember the name but it was fun


I think best drift game ever was Tokyo Extreme Racer Zero for PS2. (the first one) You might be thinking of that

Tokyo Extreme Racer 3 I think was also very good but not as good.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Mario kart 64


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7 final fantasy 7!!!!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mario Kart. Nothing beats Mario Kart.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I am disappointed in how many of you are casuals and grew up with childish console games such as Mario, Zelda etc. While you were doing that, I was playing awesome badass sci-fi FPS games on the PC


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Jagged Alliance and Jagged Alliance 2. 

These were desktop games, not console.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Goldeneye, Pokemon yellow


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Sonic 2
Soul Blade
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1 & 2
Gran Turismo 1
Tekken 2 & 3
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Mortal Kombat 4
Legend of Dragoon
Xmen - 




These loves I loved in the 90s.


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

I really loved playing Half-Life as a kid in the early 00s. Recently I re-played the storyline and it still doesn't get boring.


----------



## IcyJK913 (Jul 17, 2015)

I didn't grow up in that era, but my older sister did, so I usually played her games. 

I remember always playing Pokemon Stadium for the N64 and sucking at it so much and playing Kirby Air Ride to the point where I knew everything about that game. I also played FFX, but I couldn't beat the first boss of that game LOL. I was so little, give me a break! Though now, I'd have to say my favorite games from that era are the LEgend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, The Legends of Zelda: Majora's Mask, and of course, Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Farideh said:


> Mario Kart. Nothing beats Mario Kart.


Mario Kart for DS I think is the best one ever made, including the original game and the N64 game.

The originals you didn't really race smoothly, those systems were straining to handle the game, choppy graphics and pop-up
The DS game just everything is super smooth and variety and imagination/originality of tracks and replay value is through the roof.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Mario kart
Super Mario world (my favorite Mario of all time)
Donkey Kong country
Mortal kombat
Crash bandicoot 

I picked up a wider range of games during the 90-2000s transition, ps1 days


----------



## Solais (Jul 4, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I played this series for the first time a few years ago. I added it to my list of favorite games very fast. It's fun to be a villain for a change >
> 
> Exactly,playing the villain can be so fun in the e-world, sorry for the late reply :grin2:


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Star Wars Shadows of the Empire
Crash Bandicoot 
Super Mario 64


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

1998 - I remember playing this game on my Game Boy Color.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Warcraft III, still my favorite RTS


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV - Turtles In Time
Final Fight 1 & 2
Megaman X


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

FFIX. Not trying to say it's the best game, it's just the only one in the series I had the opportunity to get into. I finally finished it a few years ago, after googling a lot of walkthrough on my phone and crying my eye balls out. Oh man. and Diablo - that game was well done and I have a lot of good memories playing that until 4 in the morning with my friend and then walking to 7-11 to buy corn dogs before we passed out. Can't remember if we ever beat it before he got the PC version and gave up on it and D2 come out. I didn't have a PS or a PC or internet until I was older so all of my early gaming experiences were at my friend's house on the weekends.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Mario Cart, Super Mario, regular Mario, 007


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Diablo and Spyro on PS1


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Sonic, Super Mario Bros, Lion King, Tomb Raider (This was my favorite)


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

By no means an exhaustive list, just the ones that come to mind when I think of the 90s. If I had to pick a favorite it would be Super Metroid.

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - 1991
Secret of Mana - 1993
Doom - 1993 (though I didn't play it until 1995 on the PS1)
Super Metroid - 1994
Yoshi's Island - 1995
Tomb Raider - 1996
F-Zero X - 1998
The Legeld of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - 1998
Super Smash Bros. - 1999
Medal of Honor (PS1) - 1999


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Golden Axe, Streets of Rage, Metal Slug, Killer Instinct, Point Blank, Pokemon Blue and Red, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Alien Storm, Shinobi, Moonwalker, Gynoug, Hellfire, Toe jam and earl panic on Funkotron


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Doom 2 and first Resident Evil


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Revelations Persona, Suikoden for PS1


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

StaleCheetos said:


> Streets of Rage series


Good times, along with Golden Axe, Fighting Force, and Wizard & Warriors.



tea111red said:


> Mortal Kombat
> F-Zero
> Mario Kart
> Sonic The Hedgehog


 Mortal Kombat and Sonic were the shiz.

I'll throw in Mega Man. It's one of my all-time favorite series. MM3 was the first game I ever semi-bought myself. It was for doing chores. I didn't actually buy it. That honor went to another Capcom game.



Fire In My Core said:


> I grew up with PS1 so I loved things like Tomb Raider, Abe's Odeysee, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro, etc.
> 
> I also liked playing a bit of Silent Hill in the dark :surprise:


I've only ever played Tomb Raider I-III. I'd love to catch up and play the entire original series before playing the remake stuff.



Noca said:


> Starcraft, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 7, Secret of Evermore, and Top Gear are all ones that come to mind.


While I never played Chrono Trigger and FFVII in the 90s (it was in the 2000s that I did), I count them, I guess. Chrono Trigger is my favorite RPG, hands down.



Rex87 said:


> Resident Evil 2 is one game I loved from the 90s. One of my all time faves actually. Tons more, just too many to list.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


RE2 is the first game I ever bought with my own money. I remember the hype and everything from friends, and it still being a blast. Loved it.



Below Average Drone said:


> I loved Resident Evil 2 at the time, but I just recently went back and beat Res Evil 1 and it is simply a better game than RE2.
> 
> RE1 was graphically inferior but you were just in confined corriders avoiding zombies and it took SERIOUS planning to beat. Which zombies to avoid, saving ammo, using strategy.
> 
> ...


The entire series up until Code: Veronica X was still survival-horror, which made them memorable. Not the RE4 was crud or anything.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, highlights list.

- Chrono Trigger
- Earthworm Jim
- Ninja Gaiden
- Bayou Billy
- Spider-Man & Venom: Maximum Carnage
- Resident Evil 2
- TMNT II: The Arcade Game
- TMNT III: The Manhattan Project
- Mega Man Soccer
- Mega Man 2
- Mega Man 3
- Mega Man 4
- Mega Man 6
- Double Dragon
- Double Dragon 2
- Double Dragon 3
- Silent Hill
- Tomb Raider II
- Tomb Raider III
- Golden Axe
- Contra
- Contra II
- Jackie Chan's Action Kung Fu
- The Simpsons (Arcade Game)
- X-Men (Arcade Game)
- Duke Nukem: Time to Kill
- River City Ransom
- Bloody Roar 2
- Tekken 3
- Darkstalkers 3
- Final Fantasy IV
- Final Fantasy VII
- Final Fantasy VIII
- Fighting Force
- Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver

Holy crap I played a lot of games as a kid. And these are my highlights?! Yeesh. Battletoads almost made it, but I never beat it. It would've just been nostalgia. Too damned hard. But yea, these are seriously good memories for me. Not just carpet bombing for namesake. Ah, the 90s.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Crash Bandicoot 1-3 PS
Star War:Shadows of the Empire N64


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> - Double Dragon 3


I can finish that game solo or with my brother. We used to play it so much, we got that good at it. The difficulty doesn't mess around though.

The little fat Chinese fellow is surprisingly strong. Once we unlock the ninja and him, we barely use Jimmy and Billy



JustThisGuy said:


> - TMNT II: The Arcade Game
> - TMNT III: The Manhattan Project
> .


Did you like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: tournament fighters?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can finish that game solo or with my brother. We used to play it so much, we got that good at it. The difficulty doesn't mess around though.
> 
> The little fat Chinese fellow is surprisingly strong. Once we unlock the ninja and him, we barely use Jimmy and Billy
> 
> Did you like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: tournament fighters?


Never played it.

My brother and I played Contra without the Konami Code. They say it's impossible to beat without it, but my brother and I beat it all time with no knowledge of that code. The trick is two players.


----------



## Viperae (Nov 18, 2015)

Star Wars: Dark Forces, an amazing FPS from 1995 and Army Men 3D (A third person shooter from 1999)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Never played it.
> 
> My brother and I played Contra without the Konami Code. They say it's impossible to beat without it, but my brother and I beat it all time with no knowledge of that code. The trick is two players.


Nice 
We finished it without the code too. We actually found out about the code long after we beat and sold the game. It worked for a bunch of Konami title too. Life force and i think even Jackal, for example.

The vertical area(stage 3 i think) was kind of fun sometimes. Me and my bro took turn trying to kill each-other by jumping as fast as possible lol.

I miss those days now. But at least we still kick each-other's butt at MK9 when i visit him. He's buying a ps4 just for MKX soon too so that will be fun to try out.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nice
> We finished it without the code too. We actually found out about the code long after we beat and sold the game. It worked for a bunch of Konami title too. Life force and i think even Jackal, for example.
> 
> The vertical area(stage 3 i think) was kind of fun sometimes. Me and my bro took turn trying to kill each-other by jumping as fast as possible lol.
> ...


My brother and I reconnected with MK9, too. I played through a bunch of characters' ladder stories on MKX when I visited. Need a PS4. Would love to play main story and the rest. Especially the dlc characters, like Predator and Jason.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> My brother and I reconnected with MK9, too. I played through a bunch of characters' ladder stories on MKX when I visited. Need a PS4. Would love to play main story and the rest. Especially the dlc characters, like Predator and Jason.


MK9 is one heck of an MK game. It topped my beloved Mk2 

Jason looks great in the new game. As a fan of the films, i definitely would play as him. I'll ask my brother to get the DLC maybe lol.

Id love to own a PS4 too, if only for a few games. MKX, Bloodborne and soon Dark Souls 3.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'll throw in Mega Man. It's one of my all-time favorite series. MM3 was the first game I ever semi-bought myself.
> 
> I've only ever played Tomb Raider I-III. I'd love to catch up and play the entire original series before playing the remake stuff.
> 
> ...


Mega Man 1-6 were all great games. I think the first 3 were really the best and I beat all of them. The hardest to beat was the first one by far. I played the 2 MegaMan remakes on PSP and both were great.

RE2, when that game came out, it was just a great time for gaming. The game was the first real blockbuster survival horror game and came on two discs. The problem with the game was that it wasn't nearly as hard as the first game or as scary. Too much of the game was outdoors. I remember the Police Station... RE1 was just you trapped in a mansion for the most part. RE2 was big budget but looking back RE1 was the greatest survival horror game ever. Silent Hill 1 was the scariest though. RE2, you never ran out of ammo or needed to avoid zombies strategically. Still a great game, but not on RE1's level, even with the technical limitations. RE1 you felt TRAPPED and claustrophobic, and that atmosphere was never felt again the same way in later games

I just beat RE Code Veronica in 2015 and it is really a super-underrated game. It is also not as scary as the first game but it is still pretty damn scary and also a very difficult game, maybe a TINY BIT easier than RE1. Some of the cutscenes in RE:CV were flat-out embarrassing though haha

Tomb Raider 1 and 3 to me were the best games. I got all secrets in TR 1-4 and Tomb Raider 3 was BY FAR the hardest to get all secrets. Tomb Raider 1 really changed 3-D platformer/adventure games and you felt like LITERALLY Indiana Jones, which the game actually was meant to be Indiana Jones so I think they purposefully made a female lead character, probably to avoid lawsuits or copywrite whatever.

Tomb Raider 2 had way too much action and not nearly enough tombs, less sense of desperation and confusion of what to do next than TR 1

I think Tomb Raider 3 was extremely difficult and you had no clue where to go or what to do a lot of times. I think Tomb Raider 3 was VERY UNDERRATED. I personally like it better than Tomb Raider 1 personally, but it is safe to say Tomb Raider 1 was the best TR game


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Jermster91 said:


> Crash Bandicoot 1-3 PS
> Star War:Shadows of the Empire N64


I know no one will care about my rants, but as far as Crash Bandicoot 1-3...

I finally beat Crash 1 in 2015 and it was a great game. Due to technical limitations, it was pretty linear and jumping was very difficult. Graphics were very basic.

In literal terms, I think Crash 2 was the best Crash game ever. I just remember how complex it was to get all gems and how you needed to backtrack to get silver, purple gems from previous levels. Without a strategy guide you were soooo lost playing that game. It was pretty easy to get 101% or whatever

Crash 3 I also got 103% or the maximum whatever it was. I don't think it was quite as good as Crash 2, but it was still a great game and there were sooo many levels that were so diverse. Flying levels, levels where you were waterskiing, riding motorcycles. I think it was an incredible game, but kind of all over the place, and Crash 2 seemed more focused as a true Crash game


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Below Average Drone said:


> Mega Man 1-6 were all great games. I think the first 3 were really the best and I beat all of them. The hardest to beat was the first one by far. I played the 2 MegaMan remakes on PSP and both were great.
> 
> RE2, when that game came out, it was just a great time for gaming. The game was the first real blockbuster survival horror game and came on two discs. The problem with the game was that it wasn't nearly as hard as the first game or as scary. Too much of the game was outdoors. I remember the Police Station... RE1 was just you trapped in a mansion for the most part. RE2 was big budget but looking back RE1 was the greatest survival horror game ever. Silent Hill 1 was the scariest though. RE2, you never ran out of ammo or needed to avoid zombies strategically. Still a great game, but not on RE1's level, even with the technical limitations. RE1 you felt TRAPPED and claustrophobic, and that atmosphere was never felt again the same way in later games
> 
> ...


I've played Mega Man 1-9. Still need to play 10. I remember Soccer, the two arcade games that you could unlock on the anniversary edition for the PS2. They played like the first Street Fighter in that they were one-on-one but was no two player. And you're right, the first Mega Man is totally the hardest. I remember replaying it when I was older and wondering how my 4 or 5 year old self beat that game. With no saves. Crazy hard.

I liked RE2's mix of agoraphobia and claustrophobia. Going out in the open was scary. You don't know what the dark is hiding. And the closed in spaces made it very tense in other situations. I just liked the dual stories a lot more. It was basically two stories playing into one, rather than separately like with the first game.

Tomb Raider II is my favorite. Haven't played the new ones yet. But yea, who knows how I'll feel after playing them. Nostalgia points are strong with II.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Secret of Mana
Final Fantasy 6, 8, and 7 in that order
Zelda 3
Super Metroid
Secret of Evermore
Medievil
Tony Hawk 1 and 2
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

Diablo
Warcraft 2
Doom 1 and 2
Duke Nuke Em 3D
Age of Empires 2


All I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Below Average Drone said:


> I know no one will care about my rants, but as far as Crash Bandicoot 1-3...
> 
> I finally beat Crash 1 in 2015 and it was a great game. Due to technical limitations, it was pretty linear and jumping was very difficult. Graphics were very basic.
> 
> ...


I did it in reverse. My cousin got and played Crash Bandicoot 3, so when I got a Playstation, I got a copy. It was a one of the best games in my opinion. I then went on to play Crash Bandicoot 2 and then Crash Bandicoot which I still have not beaten because no automatic saves back in the day until you got to a certain level.

But Star Wars Shadows of the Empire brings back awesome memories of playing the game with my dad late into the night. It was another game that my cousin had but when I got a N64, I was given that. I remember playing certain levels when I was a kid and would give my dad the controller because just hearing the sound of the sewer monsters scared the crap out of me when I was young.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grand Prix 2 (PC)
Goldeneye (N64)
Bubsy (SNES)
Ocarina of Time (N64)
DK Country 2 (SNES)
Gex (PC)


----------



## lonely1984 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ultima Underworld and Ultima 7: The Black Gate, both PC games from 1992.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Final Fight 1-3
NBA Jam Tournament Edition
Goldeneye
Resident Evil 1-3
Super Mario World
Super Double Dragon
Silent Hill
Super Mario RPG
Tekken series
Street Fighter series
Mortal Kombat series


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Darktower776 said:


> Super Double Dragon


I love this game. I always speed up the emulator a bit to counter the slowdown feel you get when playing it.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Never mind the 90's. I can just about recall playing back in the late 80's!

Well, for 90's games, the Tomb Raider series and Resident Evil series immediately come to mind. Back in these days, one focused on tombs/puzzles and the other focused on survival horror/puzzles. Fast forward to the 2010's and now both are sadly now little more than glorified FPS games&#8230;

I absolutely adored the first three, possibly four games from both these titles. I still think they're infinitely more playable than near enough any mainstream game launched within the last ten years.

Personally speaking Resident Evil 2 was my favourite. I adored the suited Tyrant 103 baddie and still to this day can I think of little other games that have scared me as much as to be cornered in a corridor with one of them things :shock. Barring grenades and a rocket launcher, almost nothing would down that thing! One hit from it would take you down to almost no health&#8230;if you were pretty much in top condition . Sure, it was slow to move (it walked), showed no emotion but it really packed a serious punch when it got near to you&#8230;! What it lacked in pace, it certainly made up for in relentless brute force. If you didn't have an absolute ton of shotgun ammo or one of the grenade/rocket launcher - you basically turned around and ran! You just knew, despite it's slowness, it would still get to you before you pumped it with enough lead to bring it down!

Resident Evil 3's 'Nemesis' in comparison was fairly easy in my opinion. It never scared me as much. I always thought this particular boss baddie was a little overrated :?. He was difficult for sure, but it never had the same effect on me&#8230;and it also growled "_STARS_" all the time which got a bit annoying after a bit! I'd imagine in an outright battle between the smartly suited Tyrant 103 (RE2 flavour) and Nemesis would probably end in the Tyrant 103 winning. The Nemesis would fill it full of lead, look creepy and move around fast. However, one whack of the emotionless Tyrant 103 when it did catch up or corner it (it had a habit of cornering you in RE2!) would probably bring it down to almost zero health! :lol

Tomb Raider 3 was very difficult indeed - even to hardened veterans to the series such as me! It remains the only Tomb Raider game in the entire series that I only ever managed to complete once. There were some truly obscure puzzles in that game that took literally hours to resolve. Imagine if today's youngsters had to do this like what we did - without the internet for guidance (it was still in it's infancy without forums/YouTube e.t.c) and none of that current highlighting system which helps you were to go/look next&#8230; This could also be true of early Resident Evil games. You had to use your brain. Not just pick up a weapon and start blasting it until nothing moves any more&#8230; 

Silent Hill has to be 'The Daddy' when it comes to the horror franchise. The second game remains one of very few titles I've ever rated as a 10/10 game. An absolute gem. Until last year, it remained my favourite all-time game.

Imagine a boss battle between the Tyrant 103 and Pyramid Head...? How that is something I'd like to see :shock. From a safe distance of course...!

Most modern games don't do anything about me. Just about everything that comes onto the market is yet another FPS/TPS shoot-em-up. To me, they all play the same, look the same, feel the same and sound the same. The only difference being the game titles and voice actors. There's literally thousands of them on the market now, there has been for the last six or seven years and there's still no end in sight. If there was ever a vastly over-saturated market - look no further than the FPS market. :yawn


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I love this game. I always speed up the emulator a bit to counter the slowdown feel you get when playing it.


Yeah I love the move set you have in that game. None of the other side scroller beat em ups of that time gave you the ability to block attacks as well as catch your opponent's arms and proceed to dish out punishment. I also liked the nunchucks and high-low kick.

I just wish they would've released the completed game. I don't know why but you noticed there is no dialogue, cut scenes, or any sort of story element at all in the game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah I love the move set you have in that game. None of the other side scroller beat em ups of that time gave you the ability to block attacks as well as catch your opponent's arms and proceed to dish out punishment. I also liked the nunchucks and high-low kick.


Nunchucks are op. I like the staff personally, even if most people who love the game say it sucks. There's a timing to it.

But yeah the move set is very good. Quite a bit of variety to take down baddies compared to smash the same button over and over like in Final Fight. It's funny to hit the punching bags to kill enemies too.



Darktower776 said:


> I just wish they would've released the completed game. I don't know why but you noticed there is no dialogue, cut scenes, or any sort of story element at all in the game.


It was a weird thing. Double Dragon always has a storyline, even if it's just marion getting punched in the stomach while being kidnapped by thugs. Just no story at all with this one. I guess they were rushed and just wanted to game out.

Have you played the gameboy advance version? It's my favorite Double Dragon game. Fast paced and hard too. The moves you can pull off are awesome.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nunchucks are op. I like the staff personally, even if most people who love the game say it sucks. There's a timing to it.
> 
> But yeah the move set is very good. Quite a bit of variety to take down baddies compared to smash the same button over and over like in Final Fight. It's funny to hit the punching bags to kill enemies too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree the move variety was awesome. I always liked hitting the punching bags into guys and knocking them down steps too because they roll. I also liked playing 2 player and getting a boss- especially the final one- caught in between both players while you beat the snot out of them. The boss gets caught helpless in between both of you if you do it right and is frozen until he dies. :grin2:

No never got to play the game boy Double Dragon just the NES version (which is pretty darn hard) and Super Double Dragon. I tried Double Dragon Neon demo on PS3 and it seemed okay but I never bought the full game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Darktower776 said:


> No never got to play the game boy Double Dragon just the NES version (which is pretty darn hard) and Super Double Dragon. I tried Double Dragon Neon demo on PS3 and it seemed okay but I never bought the full game.


Try it out with an Emulator. It's definitely worth playing. Physical copies of it are quite expensive now. 99$ on amazon.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I liked RE2's mix of agoraphobia and claustrophobia. Going out in the open was scary. You don't know what the dark is hiding. And the closed in spaces made it very tense in other situations. I just liked the dual stories a lot more. It was basically two stories playing into one, rather than separately like with the first game.
> 
> Tomb Raider II is my favorite. Haven't played the new ones yet. But yea, who knows how I'll feel after playing them. Nostalgia points are strong with II.


I think only the first 6 Mega Man games were TRUE MM games cause they were released on the original NES. I think really anything past those like 9 or 10 which were I guess on PS3 are just kind of interesting additions. Really the first 3 games seemed like the best. I didn't like the SNES Mega Man games or anything past those, or even the GBA or DS MM games.

I think Resident Evil was more of a benchmark in gaming than an actual great game. The production values were huge and at the time no survival horror game like it existed. The problem with RE2 is that you were not forced to conserve ammo or blow off zombies' heads with a shotgun or avoid certain zombies in some areas like you HAD TO in RE1 to survive.

Just getting through RE1 you had to really visualize what you were going to do, which items to combine or keep in the item box, which zombies to try to dodge. in RE2 you could get through most of the game shooting whatever zombies you came across with your handgun.

RE2 had some environments that seemed tacky for a survival horror game, such as a shiny police station outdoors with zombies around.

RE1 was very grainy and basic, but I still think the gameplay was better, more sheer terror and I only played it on a Nintendo DSi XL! I bought the original longbox Res Evil 1 for about $50 on ebay and just bought RE1 director's cut.

RE1 I just think you had a sense of desperation and needed every single bit of life ammo and smarts to get through it, unlike RE2

No offense but I have to disagree about TR2.

Tomb Raider 1 started a new chapter in gaming as far as exploration in adventure games. It felt a little creepy, like a spacious adventure with Tombs, puzzles, etc. and you felt like Indiana Jones.

TR2 was just nothing like TR1 and felt like an action game, the puzzles were very basic and you were not fighting an army of dogs, platforming and figuring out complex puzzles anymore. I think TR2, no offense, was a dumbed down version of Tomb Raider that was meant to appeal to the masses. It was nowhere near the quality of TR 1 and 3 and also not as difficult.

Like I said, Tomb Raider 3 which I beat getting all crystals or secrets, was MADDENINGLY difficult. TR2 from what I remember did not challenge me but aside from that was not structured like a true TR game with puzzles a feeling of being lost confused and in a wide open world.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Jermster91 said:


> But Star Wars Shadows of the Empire brings back awesome memories of playing the game


On Crash 3, I got all platinum relics which was obscenely difficult. Crash 3 is still a great game and did more different things than Crash 1 or 2 and had better graphics. The thing is, Crash 2 seemed more cohesive, and was a true 3-D platformer and had pretty straighforward levels and no jetskiing or flying or motorcycle levels. Crash 2 just mastered the idea of backtracking and finding gems from past levels. Crash 2 was more like a giant puzzle that you had to figure out and i think Crash 3 which in some ways was more fun, was kinda all over the place.

All 3 Crash games were all great, I just think to sum up:

Crash 1: simplistic, very fun, the beginning of the franchise, and blind jumping was tough as hell
Crash 2: cohesive, structured game with ingenious level design and backtracking
Crash 3: More levels, more variety in levels, more fun overall, but also a little disjointed and all over the place


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Hayman said:


> Never mind the 90's. I can just about recall playing back in the late 80's!


I agree with almost everything you said.

I do think Silent Hill 1 was a much better game than SH2. Silent Hill 1 was just the scariest game ever made, the fog, the radio. I think Silent Hill 2 a lot was lost by the new shinier environments.

While Silent Hill 1 was the scariest game ever, it also borrowed heavily from RE1. The whole finding an obscure item or key and combining items was all started with Resident Evil 1.

Aside from Tomb Raider and Resident Evil games, Syphon Filter 1 and 2 for PS1 and Medal of Honor 1 and 2 for PS1, and Metal Gear Solid for PS1, those are some other examples of shooters and stealth games that were also better than anything currently available.

As far as shooters, Red Faction 1 and the port of Half-Life on PS2 are examples of great shooters that existed after the 90's. Red Faction 1 is just the best FPS ever as far as I am concerned

Tomb Raider 3 was very underrated and I got all crystals for that game I guess they were considered secrets, and one section I think was over an hour without saving where I had to balance or crawl above beams without dying. TR3 more than most games had this thing where you could wander forever and have no clue what to do or where to go.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Pokemon yellow, crash Bandicoot, and Spyro the dragon where my favorite games.


----------



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

doom, duke 3d, rott, wolf3d, streets of rage series.

i must say, most of those games are much better than cod and bf


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

comoas said:


> doom, duke 3d, rott, wolf3d, streets of rage series.
> 
> i must say, most of those games are much better than cod and bf


Better by a long shot 

My mind was blown when i played Duke 3d for the first time. Shrink gun and laser trip-mines were my favorite. I had a lot of fun luring pig cops into traps.

Too bad i never got to enjoy the multiplayer side of it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Goldeneye
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire
Star Ocean: The second story 
Final Fantasy 7
Resident Evil 2
Half-Life
Pokemon
First 2 Grand Theft Autos
Chrono Trigger - I didn't play it in the 90's though

All I can think of atm


----------



## kayay (Nov 22, 2015)

Along with those seminal shooters such as Doom and Duke3D, I was also a big fan of some of those FMV games that were around  These particularly included the Wing Commander and Tex Murphy serieseses. In fact when there was a Tex Murphy Kickstarter a few years back, I pledged what seems an insane amount just to have my photo and a one-liner delivered by the main character, in the new game...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

mjkittredge said:


> On PS1 I fell in love with a game called Star Ocean 2 (which got remade for the PSP), super addictive action RPG game where you craft your own equipment and have these arcade style fast paced battles.
> Chrono Chross was amazing, the music, the cut scenes, the graphics, everything.


Star Ocean 2 is definitely one of my all-time favorite games. I really love the first disc. The story seemed to get a bit slower on the 2nd disc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

kayay said:


> Along with those seminal shooters such as Doom and Duke3D, I was also a big fan of some of those FMV games that were around  These particularly included the Wing Commander and Tex Murphy serieseses.


I love the FMV games too. Phantasmagoria and Command and Conquer were great.

But I especially like the animated FMVs like Dragon Lair, Road Blaster/Avenger and Revenge of the Ninja.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Star Ocean 2 is definitely one of my all-time favorite games. I really love the first disc. The story seemed to get a bit slower on the 2nd disc.


Star Ocean 2 was awesome. I wish they would make a modern version of it.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine 
Sonic Adventure 2
Pokemon Blue all the way to Pokemon White
Donkey Konga

Most of these are early 2000's, I was born in '98 so I didn't get to play much 90's games *tear drop*


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Diablo 1 and Final Fantasy 2,3 and 7


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to play Diablo 1 again. The internet was a pretty new thing back then and I never had any desire or reason to have a computer until I was at a friends house one day and it had just come out and he had it. I had a computer shortly after. That game was unbelievable. Never really looked back at consoles other than to play a few titles occasionally.


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> I want to play Diablo 1 again. The internet was a pretty new thing back then and I never had any desire or reason to have a computer until I was at a friends house one day and it had just come out and he had it. I had a computer shortly after. That game was unbelievable. Never really looked back at consoles other than to play a few titles occasionally.


I remember my friend had Diablo 1, back when RPGs were still a strange concept to me. Couldn't beat the Butcher when I played it, nor did I really understand how the game worked.

Then Diablo 2 came out, and I got it... and put entirely too much time into playing it on crappy dial-up.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't understand the question.


----------

